# is this puppy a long coat or stock coat?



## abep6 (May 8, 2012)

my friend just had a litter of GSD both parents are stock coat but they have produced long coat puppies in past liters. i am going to be taking one of them home and i was looking at this puppy named Leo i was just wondering when could i tell if he is going to be a long coat or stock coat?? he is the pup on the right at 5 weeks


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

From the pictures, does not look like a long coat to me. :shrug:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

normal stock coat....cute!


----------



## abep6 (May 8, 2012)

i finally got to bring Leo home!!! these are some pics of him at 8 weeks.. 









Any opinions if he is a long coat??


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

still looks like a normal stock coat to me. I'm curious why you think he is a long coat? He has normal puppy fluff. He is quite cute, have fun with him!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

So cute :wub: He still looks like a stock coat to me


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Another vote for stock coat here.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The ear fur is the biggest give away of a long coat...he's definitely stock coat as he doesn't have the long hairs coming out of his ears.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cute little furball.


----------



## abep6 (May 8, 2012)

The reason I think he might be a long coat is because compared to other puppies from the same litter he is a fur ball... So I was just wondering.. Thanks for everyone's input... He is such a good boy..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know enough really, other than as mentioned, Long coats have fluffy soft long fur behind their ears as babies.
But I wonder if this puppy may be what they call a "plush" coat and the others are more stock coats?
He's precious either way.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

were you hoping he was a long coat ?
can't say that he is - looks like normal standard coat


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have pretty limited experience with long coats but I seem to recall the ones I saw as very young pups also had much furrier feet than their litter mates. The difference in the fur on the feet was pretty obvious even at about 3 weeks of age.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Your pup's coat looks almost exactly like my pup's coat at that age. Her breeder described her coat as a "plush stock coat". She's now 7.5 months old and compared to the 3 other shepherds in her puppy class, she has a fuller, thicker coat that the others, but definitely not a long coat. Btw, your puppy is adorable!! Makes me want another, it goes by tooo fast


----------

